# LargeSense L A R G E Format sample images posted



## Aglet (Sep 23, 2015)

pre-production unit but recent images from it have a nice look, reasonable facsimile of vintage large format film look.

http://largesense.com/blog/2015/09/reenactors-american-civil-war/


----------

